# What are the signs of a womanizer?



## DT4379 (Sep 21, 2012)

Just wondering ...are they all flirty and can you ever trust them


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

In my opinion, it is someone who has a history of many sex partners and never settles down. Says all the things women love to hear , knows how to play the game. I'd rather be with an awkward shy man who is genuine in what he speaks any day of the week. 

Past history of how he has treated other women speaks of his character... 

Yes, they are all FLIRTY (they know women love that) and no, you can't trust them -if they are a true Womanizer, what is the chances you are the Chick that -he fooled around and fell in love with - like that old song >> Fooled Around and Fell in Love ~ Elvin Bishop 

Urban Dictionary: womanizer



> A selfish, narcissistic, nefarious character who needs to manipulate and use woman to feed his own childish, self serving ego. Has definite “ Mommy issues.” Will often seek out girls far too young, in hopes that they'll be too naive to read his intentions. Not only will this type of predator pursue women relentlessly—using time, flattery & displaying a “sincere" interest in becoming close on an emotional/mental level—but will quickly lose interest once his true nature as a sodomizing bastard is uncovered. The fallout is ALWAYS the woman's fault, as his ego cannot handle the reality of his own ****ed up behavior.





> A man that is not necessarily attractive, yet beholds exquisite game.
> He reels in several women with his empty promises of love, candlit dinners, and great wit when he's only interested in sex. He is almost always a self-described A**h*** and feels no remorse when playing with girls emotions. Sometimes these men have so much game that women overlook the fact that they are being played. You can never make a player settle down...well until he gets a taste of his own medicine.





> guy who makes zillions of women think he is in love with them and that he is the best guy in the universe but never know he is making 12774763836543 other women think that too


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

He is that guy who is just perfect! Until you find out he was just perfect for the whole neighborhood. Saying what you want to hear until he gets what he wants, then he loses interest. 

He may also be the guy you think you can change, because you are "special"! Odds say you're not.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Ever watched Interview With a Vampire? Lestat.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL, a lot of times they will say they are 'no good' with women and don't 'understand' them. This is so that they don't have to expend a lot of energy to get what they want, and makes each particular point of prey think that the guy is too clueless and shy to play around on them. Flirty, omg, NO!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Meh. They're not all obvious players. I wasted months of my life with a cheating, lying pig, who had all kinds of EAs going on behind my back. For months, I had no idea. He'd told me he was divorced from his wife of 20 some odd years; that was a lie. He'd been cheating on her since before he moved out, with women from work (and me, ultimately).

Looking back, he was a smarmy, too good to be true type of guy, who just loved EVERYTHING that I loved, did EVERYTHING I wanted to do, and fawned and fussed over me like I was a princess. 

Thinking about letting him touch me makes me want to vomit.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> Meh. They're not all obvious players. I wasted months of my life with a cheating, lying pig, who had all kinds of EAs going on behind my back. For months, I had no idea. He'd told me he was divorced from his wife of 20 some odd years; that was a lie. He'd been cheating on her since before he moved out, with women from work (and me, ultimately).
> 
> Looking back, he was a smarmy, too good to be true type of guy, who just loved EVERYTHING that I loved, did EVERYTHING I wanted to do, and fawned and fussed over me like I was a princess.
> 
> Thinking about letting him touch me makes me want to vomit.


See? Lestat.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

He will tell you that you are the most beautiful woman in the world.....on the first date.

He will tell you that he loves you on the second date.

He will tell you that nobody will love you like he loves you on the third date.

If you haven't slept with him by the fourth date, you will never hear from him again.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> LOL, a lot of times they will say they are 'no good' with women and don't 'understand' them. This is so that they don't have to expend a lot of energy to get what they want, and makes each particular point of prey think that the guy is too clueless and shy to play around on them. Flirty, omg, NO!


Never thought about that! That's pretty insightful.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Given that, what then would the definition of a *"manizer?"* After all, there are a proportionate number of women who richly operate under the same modus operandi; my STBXW definitely being a charter member of that club!


----------

